
The Guardian’s Summary of Julian Assange’s Interview Was Completely False - georgecmu
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/29/the-guardians-summary-of-julian-assanges-interview-went-viral-and-was-completely-false/
======
jaclaz
Thanks for posting this, it confirms indirectly how the "fake news" issue is
not limited to social media or bloggers or whatever, but it includes also the
professionals. I am surprised that The Guardian did not do something more
incisive than publishing the IMHO "lame" and "partial" retraction.

~~~
Nexxxeh
Jacob's should have whatever the journalist equivalent of being hung, drawn
and quartered. Public full apology, him fired, investigation launched into how
the fuck it got as far as it did, when a cursory fact check would have
immediately destroyed his credibility.

------
rokosbasilisk
Unbelievable how far the mainstream media has fallen. Wapo's false russian
hacking grids and now this.

Im glad, we have the intercept to call out these institutions who want decide
what is fake news when they are pumping it out themselves.

------
convolvatron
this whole devolution of journalism at least has made me realize that i can't
in any way pretend to have an informed opinion about whats going on outside my
daily life

it was a comforting illusion while it lasted. what do we have left? a
groundless postmodern solipsism?

i used to be quite comfortable thinking that assange and wikileaks had a
complicated moral position that could be both praised and damned
simultaneously. now, i don't even have that.

------
jimnotgym
I'm not a fan of Greenwald's style, and didn't enjoy his articles praising
Jeremy Corbyn but once again he showed the importance of a balanced media.
Where do we go for real news?

~~~
codeddesign
Unfortunately you can't. However, when was the last time you were genuinely
affected by breaking "news" that you read or watched on television? I've
learned that if I read 3-day old news, a lot of junk tends to be weeded out.
But then again, will so much partisan in news it's all become entertainment
and ad revenue more than research and facts.

